# Classical rhetoric techniques used in Obama's speeches



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

This will be of particular interest to classical educators. 

This article is from a paper that has a definite political opinion. However 
you feel about the election, though, if you can focus on the content about 
how the speach is constructed you will learn something neat.  The article explains Obama's speach techniques in classical rhetorical terms.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/01/17/AR2009011701429.html

Again, let me say, I have no interest at all in the politics of the piece, I just thought it was interesting to show my kids how those antient classical rhetorical forms are still in use to day, and by a very "modern" guy!


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Very intriguing article - well worth reading regardless of your place on the political spectrum. I've passed it on to my college-age daughter as well. 

Thanks Cindy-e.


----------

